# 07 tcr advanced zero bb



## cyclingrn (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi guys, building a 07 tcr advanced zero, has a non thread bb shell, don't know which bb for shimano hollowtech crank( going to use a dura ace 7800 crank. I appreciate your time and wisdom!


----------



## cyclingrn (Apr 25, 2011)

I found through another rider in another forum that it has a theaded bb shell(english), in case anyone else has the same question.


----------

